# Race to Sub-X on Kilominx



## ProStar (Dec 29, 2019)

The old one died 

Every monday I will post 12 scrambles for a Kilominx race.
Everybody can join in. Just post your goal, times and average.

You become a graduate when you meet your personal goal for 3 consecutive tries.

Either set goals of whole or half seconds, not something like 45.374.

I like your message when I update the list of graduates with your result.



Spoiler: Scrambles for Round 2



1. R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U

2. R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

3. R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U

4. R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

5. R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U

6. R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

7. R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U

8. R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

9. R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U

10. R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U

11. R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

12. R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'




*Graduates*

No one yet

*Tryhards*

_Sub 1:45_
1/3 ProStar


----------



## ProStar (Dec 29, 2019)

Goal: Sub 1:45
Cube: Shengshou Kilominx
Comment: Literally got a kilominx yesterday, these were like my 4-16 ever kilominx solves. So I guess I'm happy with my times.

*Ao12: 1:31.24 (1/3)

Time List:

1. 1:38.10
2. 1:36.47
3. 1:39.66
4. (1:10.79)
5. 1:26.73
6. 1:30.44
7. 1:21.73
8. (1:44.39)
9. 1:28.28
10. 1:35.07
11. 1:29.52
12. 1:26.35*


----------



## ProStar (Jan 5, 2020)

*Here you can find the actual standings and the latest scrambles.
Good luck and have fun!*


----------

